# The breeding of my dreams is becoming reality!!



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations! Should be some amazing puppies. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This is very exciting! I can't wait to see what this breeding produces! Two very lovely examples of the breed.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Spectacular!!!!!! Can't wait to see what shades of red these two beautiful dogs will create!
Fingers crossed and blessings sent for a healthy, problem free whelping!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Wow, everyone is anouncing babies tonight!
Congrat! I am already jealous!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Lots of babies in the near future.  This should make a great pair.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I cannot even begin to tell you how pleased I am. This breeding has to be something of an anomaly- two parents of these colours, both titled in conformation and both so exquisite. I cannot wait to watch their progeny grow and see how we did!!!


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

How exciting! I'm looking forward to pictures of beautiful puppies.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I can't wait to see the puppies. I always in awe of your poodles.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

those will be gorgeous babies!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

How exciting! I want one!??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You are doing an important thing....producing a _newer_, not as common color that also includes stellar everything. You know....how some breeders are getting some cool colors but letting other factors slide. It looks like you're doing it all. Can't wait to see puppies! Congrats!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Be still, my beating heart!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We are pleased too because there will be a LOT of testing involved. Journey's 3 DNA tests are done and the results are back and she is clear of vWd, NE and DM. Journey's parents both have the equivilent of excellent hips, so it will be interesting to see how she fares. She will also be having her eyes, hips, elbows, cardiac, thyroid, SA, dentition and patellas tested. Lombardi has had SA, thyroid, hips, eyes and other testing done.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll take one puppy to go please! 

They are both absolutely gorgeous, I can't imagine how beautiful their pups will be!!!


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Congratulations!*

What wonderful news for you! Congratulations..
These will be beautiful puppies!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Awesome! More puppies to watch grow up! Journey is a beautiful girl and with her mate, will bring exquisite puppies!
Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I hope your planning on posting pix !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Uh oh, maybe you shouldn't have told the forum... now we're _all_ going to want one! MPS can only go so far...


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

CONGRATS!! hey FYI I am moving back to Ontario come December!!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

What a beautiful pairing. Outstanding Choice. The pups couldn't have a better start. Good Luck


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh, wow... Two of my favorite dogs from the forum... Congrats and I am salivating!

--Q


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks again everyone! March cannot get here soon enough for me!

HOTW...that is exciting! Where abouts in Ontario?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

How awesome!!!! These are wonderful poodles and they will make fantastic babies! I can't wait to see pictures and hear more... Please keep us posted this is so exciting! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodle Journey (Nov 7, 2013)

What a stunning pair!!! The puppies should be beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

If our goals as breeders are to always strive to improve from generation to generation, while keeping our health and temperament, then I believe (especially in color!) we have to be willing to invest ourselves and really do it.

Arreau and I don't always see eye to eye (who does always see eye to eye with me? I haven't met them yet.... :aetsch: ) but we are both focused on trying to put our eyes on the best possible matches for our bloodlines and the color we love so much.

I too have high hopes for their pairing.


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Holy smokes has time FLOWN!! How old is Journey now? Wow!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Time has flown!!! Journey will be two in February. Hard to believe.


----------



## LibertyH (Jun 9, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Time has flown!!! Journey will be two in February. Hard to believe.


Wow! She has a lot of new amazing adventures coming her way. Still have my fingers crossed for her show this weekend. Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

LibertyH said:


> Wow! She has a lot of new amazing adventures coming her way. Still have my fingers crossed for her show this weekend. Good luck and congratulations!


Thanks so much! We are excited about the shows too. There is a huge entry in females ( 17) so it will be interesting to see how the judges receive her and how she behaves. We will be trying to get her CGN before she is bred and are looking into Rally for her and Quincy in the Spring. Yes...she is a busy young lady.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Those pups are going to be fantastic.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We sure hope so! Thanks very much!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh they're going to be amazing puppies!!!


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks again everyone! March cannot get here soon enough for me!
> 
> HOTW...that is exciting! Where abouts in Ontario?


St Laurence Region not too far from Brockville we bought a 20 acre farm we will be reconditioning. Lots of room to roam eventually! And a river to play in!


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks like an amazing litter out of 2 stunning dogs!!!! I just love the reds and apricots - that is what my mentor breeds. Some day when I am ready for a show poodle that is probably what I will be looking for!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

